# What are You Listening to right now?



## tacoma_2002

Self explanitory.

I'll start.

Eric Church - Young and Wild


----------



## Polaris425

Men at Work: Land Down Under

Wait... new song cueing....

Men without Hats: Safety Dance... 


LMAO :bigok:


----------



## Masher

I'm listening to:

On Tha Pill by Wiz Khalifa


----------



## onebadbruin

shes country by jason aldean


----------



## IBBruin

The ringing in my ears and the tires on the road. I very seldom have anything playing in my truck.


----------



## Yesterday

pantera - this love


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn:Lamb of God - 11th Hour. Thank you Jango.com


----------



## Big D

Darius Rucker - All Right

Check it out on Country105.com


----------



## phreebsd

august burns red - marianas trench


----------



## BlackBeast

Elevator relays picking and running up and down


----------



## codyh

Hank Williams III- Mississippi Mud


----------



## phreebsd

rush limbaugh - 11 - 2 CST
every week day!


----------



## Masher

Jim Rome is Burning


----------



## BlackBeast

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


----------



## codyh

^^^^ I like your style


----------



## KMKjr

3 year old screaming - my 3 year old son


----------



## tacoma_2002

BlackBeast said:


> Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


definately a good tune there!


----------



## Big D

Hot Girls in love - not sure who sings it. Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Masher

National Championship countdown.... Wooo Hoooo Bamas bout to spank some ***.


----------



## phreebsd

sean hannity now - 2 to 5!


----------



## Masher

Rick Ross - White House

Youtube it if you got a sub on your computer.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Theory of a Deadman - Santa Monica


----------



## drtj

Kiss the Skulls- Danzig


----------



## 650Brute

BlackBeast said:


> Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


AWESOME TUNE.

My Jango is doing the shuffle right now..

Primus - My name is Mud


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

The Warrior Song 

Google it!


----------



## DjScrimm

^ thats bad ***!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Thanks for posting that. I don't know how to do that stuff!


----------



## Metal Man

Hank Jr - In The Arms of Cocain


----------



## stoneman

Tom Jones.......best of


----------



## bruteboy

pantera 5 minutes alone.....just gimme


----------



## bruteboy

and gearing up to leave for nats oh yeaahhh


----------



## uppidycon

a guy from ireland discuss the compressor being set down and the pig launcher issue we had.. normal stuff around here..


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

uppidycon said:


> a guy from ireland discuss the compressor being set down and the pig launcher issue we had.. normal stuff around here..


 
:261::wee_fly:


----------



## Polaris425

blues traveler


----------



## jayoung08

Man I had to post... This is soooooo weird. On the radio right now...
*:chewbacca:Brad Paisley, Mud On The Tires 
*


----------



## uppidycon

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> :261::wee_fly:


it's just another day at chevron over here in africa.. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Random crowd noise in this filled restaurant


----------



## Metal Man

Wilie Nelson - Me and Paul


----------



## skid

Jason Ellis show on sirius.


----------



## Metal Man

Metallica - One


----------



## 88rxn/a

this song is badaZZ!
<object height="385" width="480">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D2T642CpaLI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="385" width="480"></object>


----------



## lilbigtonka

88 that is a badazz song i like seasons after got a couple on the ipod, but my fav group is breaking benjamin here is just one of there many badazz songs i like and play while out riding


----------



## 88rxn/a

breaking benjamin def rocks!


----------



## 650Brute

Rage Against the Machine...


----------



## 88rxn/a

killing in the name of!!!


----------



## IBBruin

Roger Miller - Dang me


----------



## 650Brute

88rxn/a said:


> killing in the name of!!!


 
Bulls on parade


----------



## BigIzzy

ELLIS MATE!!! catch it whenever I can but have been listening too a lot of randy houser and luke bryan


----------



## drtj

Coffee brewing in the pot.


----------



## IBBruin

The GPS lady telling me how to drive.


----------



## skid

beastie boys, sabotage.


----------



## skid

BigIzzy said:


> ELLIS MATE!!! catch it whenever I can but have been listening too a lot of randy houser and luke bryan


 Ellismate Rules! I listen everyday. Red dragons!


----------



## Big Brute Force

walk it out:rockn:


----------



## 88rxn/a

the new 3 days grace is good.


----------



## steeler

the old lady..... bla,bla,bla


----------



## Big D

Hit me with your best shot - ummmm I think Pat Benatar


----------



## 650Brute

The SpongeBob song....


----------



## snipe523

Eric Clapton and Steve Winwood- Had to Cry Today


----------



## KMKjr

I still like the orginal better!!


----------



## KMKjr

skid said:


> beastie boys, sabotage.


Sweet song!!

and video!!


----------



## 88rxn/a

KMKjr

that makes me want to watch the movie!
all time classic there!


----------



## KMKjr

88rxn/a said:


> KMKjr
> 
> that makes me want to watch the movie!
> all time classic there!


I remember the song more from Miami Vice!!

Man I'm getting old...lol


----------



## Masher

Hillbilly Bone.


----------



## Big D

Might as well go for a soda......Kim Mitchell


----------



## Rack High

Smoke on the water- deep purple


----------



## IBBruin

Classic Merle Haggard


----------



## Swampy2dope

CLUTCH


----------



## codyh

Louisiana Hot Sauce-Sammy Kershaw


----------



## brutemike

*my ears*

my wife #?"> because im on here


----------



## emc

Drowning Pool, Feel Like I Do


----------



## blue beast

staind - mudshovel


----------



## busarider89

Letter from a thief - Chevelle


----------



## 650Brute

Jamey Johnson


----------



## BigIzzy

brantley gilbert - take it outside


----------



## Big D

a sales rep and service manager arguing (I love this place on Mondays)
...in the background I can hear..

Follow Me - Uncle Cracker


----------



## KMKjr

LL Cool J "Doin' It"


----------



## Eight

my dad naming off people in his senior class picture.


----------



## 650Brute

Manson, The Beautiful People....


----------



## badazzbrute

Three days grace - Pain


----------



## drtj

Pantera. Cemetery Gates


----------



## 650Brute

ALICE IN CHAINS, with Layne Staley...


----------



## KMKjr

Due to the song title game:


----------



## Big D

Betty & Wilma trying to catch Fred & Barney.
Wow this is an old version of the Flintstones.


----------



## Injected

The ice cream man....

Ealier today working on the brute, i was listening to Slipknot, and Stonesour:rockn:


----------



## Big D

My Hearts Too Broke - Mark Chestnut


----------



## 650Brute

Injected said:


> The ice cream man....
> 
> Ealier today working on the brute, i was listening to Slipknot, and Stonesour:rockn:


Good choices..

I dug out some Shadows Fall this afternoon, and some Mad Seasons.


----------



## swampthing

take her away-STEMM:rockn::aargh4:


----------



## codyh

Livin la vida loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## 650Brute

:haha:


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Five finger death punch:aargh4:


----------



## KMKjr

codyh said:


> Livin la vida loca - Ricky Martin


Sweet tunes....


----------



## codyh

NOw i'm listening to "It's Raining Men" haha


----------



## KMKjr

Just tell me it's cause Gerri Halliwell version 










and your watching it cause she is smoking hot and your ok.







 

otherwise, you might be queer....


----------



## codyh

Of course I'm watching that version:greddy2:


----------



## 650Brute

The News....


----------



## BleednGreen68

Star Trek the next generation. (booby Trap). its a good one!


----------



## Big D

Vancouver vs Chicago. The announcers FINALLY have a little enthusiasm.


----------



## Guest

Disturbed-10,000 fists


----------



## codyh

Mudvayne - Nothing to Gein


----------



## 650Brute

DevilDriver, watchin some youtube.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Listenin to my nose drip! Stupid cold!


----------



## 650Brute

BleednGreen68 said:


> Listenin to my nose drip! Stupid cold!


I get that in tha mornings, Dang allergies:nutkick:


----------



## BleednGreen68

Since i was watchin star trek earlier it reminds me they dont get colds! WTF!!! Im hopin this is just a 2 day cold or somethin. Just nose runnin and sneezin. Luckily i dont get allergies. I hate bein sick when its freakin warm outside!


----------



## 650Brute

..... Yup, Thats the worst.


----------



## drtj

The morning news.


----------



## KMKjr

My wife nag in my ear...


----------



## Big D

The treadmill. At work in the lunchroom they've got a treadmill with a computer table attached. I'm walking will checking out MIMB.


----------



## C_Holland

Listening to my machine run. Was going to post a short vid, but I guess I can't upload it from my phone.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Operation Repo! I love this show!


----------



## swampthing

Anthrax-Be All End All


----------



## 88rxn/a




----------



## codyh

PalmDale - Afroman


----------



## drtj

Scooby-Doo!!


----------



## KMKjr

My dog barking.


----------



## 650Brute

KMKjr said:


> My dog barking.



Same here, with Slipknot's Disasterpeices DVD in the Background.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Alan Jackson/George Strait - Designated Drinker


----------



## brutus750i

me passin gas,ouu nasty!!!


----------



## Dirty Dye

Waylon Jennings - Good hearted woman


----------



## kawa650

my three month old son telling me all about his day!! 

(making all kinds of noise, screaming, crying, trowing a fit, all that good stuff but better now since he got his bottle)


----------



## flowbackman

Icould Kick your A** -Justin Moore


----------



## BleednGreen68

American Pickers


----------



## IBBruin

Click












click








BOOM


----------



## Roboquad

Wife telling me to get off the computer she wants to look at her facebook...Boaring, well still got the Droid..


----------



## KMKjr

My neighebors f'n outdoor music box playing Christmas carols all night long...


----------



## 09_650i

five finger death punch - bad company.


----------



## sloboy

Nirvana-Breed-


----------



## 09_650i

highway of heros.\ - the trews
their a canadian band and this is a tribute to the fallen canadian heros.


----------



## Big D

Lonestar Christmas CD


----------



## hondarider3

my friends voice


----------



## joemel

my ole lady naggin


----------



## Polaris425

pandora is on (on my PC) right now its playing something by Reliant K.


----------



## gpinjason

Fear Factory...


----------



## Big D

treadmill


----------



## phreebsd

rush limbaugh


----------



## KMKjr

coughing


----------



## 650Brute

The new WhiteChapel, and Youtube some This or the Apocalypse


----------



## Big D

Highway 20 Ride - Zac Brown Band.
I love his voice .....sigh


----------



## KMKjr

The dog on the deck, barking at her shadow.


----------



## phreebsd

hank on king of the hill testifying in court regarding repealing the trans-fat food ban in arlen texas


----------



## seth5208

pornstar dancing - my darkest day


----------



## Big D

Sounds like life to me (not sure who sings it)


----------



## hondarider3

colt 45 (afroman)


----------



## drtj

My Darkest Days- Porn star dancing


----------



## Coolwizard

Rock Steady - Bad Co.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Im listening to the sound of me typing on the keyboard and cracking pumpkin seeds. I should actually be working but MIMB has once distracted me from being productive haha


----------



## drtj

mowing down the roses- Jamey Johnson


----------



## Big D

Some horrible music piped through the work sound system. Time to plug in the iPod


----------



## CanAmChris

3 little Birds... Bob Marley


----------



## BrutemanAl

6 Am ... Life is beautiful !


----------



## BlackBeast

Pillar - Frontline


----------



## Beachcruiser

On Call- Kings of Leon


----------



## CanAmChris

Crazy B... Buckcherry


----------



## CanAmChris

One wing in the Fire... Trent Tomlinson


----------



## phreebsd

cares bears movie


----------



## phreebsd

See


----------



## gpinjason

Man vs Food


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawasaki Man

the tv


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> cares bears movie


You lucky guy!!! :bigok:


----------



## CanAmChris

I hate my Life.... Theroy of a Deadman


----------



## BlackBeast

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## tacoma_2002

Jamey Johnson - Guitar song


----------



## bigdigger1527

+









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

The smoking gun presents on TV


----------



## KMKjr

Marky Mark and the Funky Bunch


----------



## Beachcruiser

Sugarcult- Pretty Girl


----------



## DjScrimm

!


----------



## ThaMule

Listening to my pug snore and the ceiling fan turn as well as the wife passed out asleep!


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

to the voices in my, hey look a butterfly...............


----------



## KMKjr

The wife complain about it being too cold to go for her nightly walk/run as she walks by the brand new Under Armour long johns I just purchased, hanging on the "like new" treadmill.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Coworker's squeeky chair, everytime she moves a muscle it makes a god-aweful noise. Should've bought her some WD for xmas


----------



## CanAmChris

Everclear.. One Hit wonder.


----------



## Polaris425

The copy/fax/printer making noise in the other room.


----------



## Beachcruiser

The same coworker banging on her keyboard like its a set of drums.


----------



## Polaris425

I turned on pandor.. Quiet Riot is playing now. 80's hair band station haha..


----------



## Big D

ooo "Come on feel the noise". I love that song!!

I'm listening to Follow Me by Uncle Cracker.


----------



## Polaris425

nobody's fool - cinderella


----------



## countryboy61283

KMKjr said:


> The wife complain about it being too cold to go for her nightly walk/run as she walks by the brand new Under Armour long johns I just purchased, hanging on the "like new" treadmill.


That's a pic of my old brute doin the Roach as your avatar on our dear lease


----------



## Beachcruiser

The December Drive- None of the Above (its a local band, pretty good for 5 brothers working together) Reminds me of Mars Volta


----------



## 650Brute

Chelsea Grin, Whitechapel, The Acacia Strain mix,.... Gettin ready for the show next month


----------



## Beachcruiser

Iphone is on shuffle. So far -----> Lil Jon, Strung out, Lupe Fiasco, Sugarcult, and now Kings of Leon. :rock-on:


----------



## 650Brute

Job For a Cowboy


----------



## KMKjr

My son teasing the dog with a sqeeky toy.

Bark, squeek, bark, squeek....


----------



## CanAmChris

Rob Zombie.... Dragula


----------



## CanAmChris

Rob Zombie More human than human


----------



## Polaris425

80's rock hair bands


----------



## bigdigger1527

John Petrucci - Damage Control :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Shot from my 270 rifle (sitting in the deer blind)


----------



## byrd

Beachcruiser said:


> Shot from my 270 rifle (sitting in the deer blind)


Well did u hit something....

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## KMKjr

Kids fighting......gotta get out for a ride!!


----------



## tacoma_2002

Winter Weather Advisory flashing across the TV screen.

Probably call in tomorrow and play in the snow on the quads!


----------



## NMKawierider

tacoma_2002 said:


> Winter Weather Advisory flashing across the TV screen.
> 
> Probably call in tomorrow and play in the snow on the quads!


Lucky guy......


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I'm about to whip somebodies azz. like the ring tone. lol thats how i feel right now.


----------



## flowbackman

BJ's Pump Truck pumping 13.6 Drilling mud down hole to kill the well ya fun times LOL


----------



## bigdigger1527

Chev Chelios's Ringtone, which is my txt tone :rockn:


----------



## Beachcruiser

byrd said:


> Well did u hit something....
> 
> Your not riding unless you break it!


 
Yeah I dropped a Javalina at about 150 yards. Later that day I shot a doe....too bad it wasn't with my bow.

BTW my iphone is on shuffle. Currently listening to Hoobastank-Open Your Eyes


----------



## KMKjr

The wife complaining cause I'm going out for a ride again today, and bother is testing his new sled for the first time.

Can't let him go alone on a new sled, can I?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Beachcruiser said:


> Yeah I dropped a Javalina at about 150 yards. Later that day I shot a doe....too bad it wasn't with my bow.
> 
> BTW my iphone is on shuffle. Currently listening to Hoobastank-Open Your Eyes


i bet those Javalinas are fun to shoot :AR15firing: 
oh and the sleet hitting my house, lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

bigdigger1527 said:


> i bet those Javalinas are fun to shoot :AR15firing:
> oh and the sleet hitting my house, lol


They are very fun to plink, especially when our packs get above 20+.

Currently listening to my laptop fan. It runs for about 5 secs and turns off for about 3 secs and back on.....does this constantly. (on its last leg)


----------



## blackbluebrute

my son just farted


----------



## CTD06

Little bit of Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## bigdigger1527

Beachcruiser said:


> They are very fun to plink, especially when our packs get above 20+.
> 
> Currently listening to my laptop fan. It runs for about 5 secs and turns off for about 3 secs and back on.....does this constantly. (on its last leg)


mine runs constantly, i think i make it think too hard


----------



## BrutemanAl

Five Finger Death Punch - Bad company


----------



## KMKjr

Dentist drill!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Boss just walked in, she is trying to explain why she didnt' show up for training/work yesterday <----------------this is a daily routine from her. :33:


----------



## KMKjr

Silence....


----------



## Beachcruiser

My denon earbuds are blaring some Headautomatica


----------



## BleednGreen68

Star Trek the next generation. Almost a trekkie haha


----------



## tacoma_2002

Coalition to ban Coalition - Hank jr.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Listening to some Jakwob Dubstep. About to go sit in on another interview


----------



## bigdigger1527




----------



## drtj

AC/DC TNT


----------



## flowbackman

Some song By Little John YYYEEEAAAAA LOL


----------



## phreebsd

rush limbaugh


----------



## Beachcruiser

Me crunching down on some left-over ice from my subway drink.


----------



## Big D

Ground beef frying up while listening to Who Are You by Blake Shelton


----------



## Beachcruiser

Watching and listening to one of my GoPro videos playing on the tv. Fairly quite though....i strapped it to my roadbike and took a 15 mile ride.


----------



## greenkitty7

phone ringing off the hook at work here...


----------



## poporunner50

jonny cobler- take me on your buggy. hahaha :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

Rob Zombie


----------



## palumbo

Italian


----------



## BleednGreen68

Modern Marvels, ROPES AND CHAINS!!! Yessssssss!


----------



## KMKjr

My wife yell at me cause I'm loosing on Poker Stars


----------



## Beachcruiser

Boss is talking to me about new prospective employees


----------



## Polaris425

And Air-Pass Nailer going off in my office..................... They are putting up new doors... lol


----------



## bigdigger1527

AC/DC-Highway To Hell


----------



## Beachcruiser

Found a new song by The Lonely Island.....funny stuff.


----------



## KMKjr

Two dogs fighting over a plastic fish.


----------



## brute2215

jason aldean - my kinda party (brantley gilbert is better)


----------



## greenkitty7

my daughters baby toy making all kind of noises...


----------



## BleednGreen68

brute2215 said:


> jason aldean - my kinda party (brantley gilbert is better)


Agreed!

Watchin Kentucky vs Ole Miss


----------



## KMKjr

Classified

Our new national anthem!


----------



## BlackBeast

Whiskey Myers - Lonely East TX Nights


----------



## phreebsd

rush limbaugh - urr day from 11 to 2


----------



## Polaris425

Run Around - Blues Traveler


----------



## Beachcruiser

(hed)pe--Stand Up


----------



## BlackBeast

James Lann - Honky Tonk Kung Fu


----------



## Big D

I got a feeling = Black Eyed Peas


----------



## duramaxlover

at the moment paradise city 
next Bill Gates- Lil wayne


----------



## BIGBEARJOHN

*BRANTLY GILBERT*

kick it in the sticks real good song one of them play in a nasty hole songs


----------



## bowhuntr

Shinedown - A whole mix on youtube. Diamond eyes, 45, sound of madness.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Playing GT5 on ps3.


----------



## Beachcruiser

My pandora "Police" station


----------



## Polaris425

copy machine outside my office...........................


----------



## greenkitty7

my secretary coughing all morning...


----------



## 09_650i

jamey johnson-high cost of living


----------



## Beachcruiser

Man this use to be the jam back when I was growing up. Miss these guys


----------



## greenkitty7

cheese and dope by project pat... lol gangsta


----------



## Beachcruiser

Britney Spears- Gimme more

Go check out the youtube official video, watch at 2:54...........daaaaaaamn


----------



## KMKjr

Beachcruiser said:


> Britney Spears- Gimme more
> 
> Go check out the youtube official video, watch at 2:54...........daaaaaaamn


That is not the cubby, crack induced Brittney we have grown to hate!!










I prefer the "slave for you" Brittney myself!


----------



## greenkitty7

Alive by Pearl Jam


----------



## lilbigtonka

BADAS* by saliva lovin that song at the moment


----------



## drtj

ffdp- war is the answer


----------



## Pannell

^^^:usa2::AR15firing::nutkick::drillsergeant::thats_racist:


----------



## Pannell

Ive got : Choctaw Bingo .. Ray Wylie Hubbard //// 7&7 .. Turnpike Troubadours


----------



## greenkitty7

Can't Slow Down by Randy Rogers Band


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Trivium - blinding tears will break the skies


----------



## KMKjr

Some dude on American Idol who sounds like a cat stuck in a leg hold trap.


----------



## greenkitty7

jammin to some bob marley at work right now...lol


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> jammin to some bob marley at work right now...lol


Just got back from Jamaica recently and I'm Marley'd out!


----------



## greenkitty7

i am jammin to some Eric Church. his new song "Homeboy" is awesome.


----------



## Big D

Country 105 - a local Calgary station. Good stuff today...for those of us who like country.


----------



## KMKjr

Justin Beiber


----------



## Big D

^^hahaha^^


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> ^^hahaha^^


I'm really glad you find that funny......I want to cut my ears off!!


----------



## drtj

Lacs-Kicking up mud


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> I'm really glad you find that funny......I want to cut my ears off!!


Hang out with Phreebsd and it's likely to happen by accident


----------



## BleednGreen68

Tosh.O!!!


----------



## KMKjr

This morning its Enrique Iglesias.

Anyone know how to tie a noose?


----------



## Big D

Why don't you just get an MP3 with songs YOU like? :thinking:


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Why don't you just get an MP3 with songs YOU like? :thinking:


Work music.


----------



## Big D

Go to Health & Safety rep


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Go to Health & Safety rep


I am the owner, operator, health & safety rep, manager, HR department.....but try and tell that to 16 year old kids...lol


----------



## Big D

KMKjr said:


> I am the owner, operator, health & safety rep, manager, HR department.....but try and tell that to 16 year old kids...lol



Ahhh spring break and the kid is driving with you?


----------



## Big D

the fan on my laptop. I'm not sure what's worse...when the boys are running around shooting each other or when it's dead quiet.


----------



## blue beast

when boys are dead quiet they are doing something wrong ...you should know this by now

but i am listening to jason aldean -big green tractor


----------



## gcfishguy

Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up To Boston


----------



## BlackBeast

Warrior - Disturbed


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Ahhh spring break and the kid is driving with you?


Avril Lavigne today.

Better, but I'd rather look at her than listen!


----------



## mini bogger

Dry County - "God Loves All His ******** Just the Same"


----------



## Mclovin

Lady gaga-Born this way(dj kue remix)


----------



## Beachcruiser

Lupe Fiasco


----------



## KMKjr

Phones ringing off the hook.


----------



## BlackBeast

Beer On The Table - Josh Thompson


----------



## KMKjr

Sass Jordon, Honeymoon Suite and Lee Aaron

(playing in a local concert this summer)


----------



## Big D

I Pray for You - That song makes me think of a few people


----------



## cmills

The Crazy Girls in my office talking about different positions...not the ones with a job description attached to it either. They do this 'cuz they know I'm married...just plain cruel.


----------



## Big D

Oh, like you guys are different when we're around


----------



## KMKjr

Vancouver and Montreal fans making excuses for choking...lol


----------



## findmeinthemud09

6 foot 7 by lil wayne


----------



## Beachcruiser

The Cool Kids--Black Mags


----------



## KMKjr

Jackhammer. 

Two days straight now.


----------



## 09_650i

black stone cherry- white trash millionaire


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Easton corbin , roll with it !


----------



## KMKjr

The sound of bordum....


----------



## BigIzzy

The scream of a diesel locomotive, the smell pine trees after a fresh rain and beautiful landscape of the foothills. Times like these I love my job


----------



## BlackBeast

The Bad Touch - Bloodhound Gang :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Chelsea Grin


----------



## Polaris425

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gee's


----------



## KMKjr

The Barney Song

And I want to kill myself.


----------



## southernbrute750

Impacts in the shop and phones ringing.


----------



## Polaris425

just the hum of the copy/print/scan/fax machine in the office.


----------



## phreebsd

Sublime - smoke two joints
then after that 
the expendables - wells


----------



## Hookem_420

FFDP


----------



## BF2012

Crickets and the occasional crow, I hate crows.


----------



## BlackBeast

Pillar - Frontline


----------



## hp488

Kinfoke- 35's on it


----------



## phreebsd

final hour of rush limbaugh


----------



## wcs61

The Boss explain the scope of work waiting on me for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## swampthing

Hank III-Trooper's Hollar


----------



## rillo750i

In the truck listening to THE LACS - kicking up mud


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565499,-87.720046


----------



## tacoma_2002

So I hide my age, take the stage...and try to kick the footlights out again!

Originally by Merle Haggard, but ya can't beat some Bocephus!


----------



## 650Brute

New Lamb of God....

Epic win


----------



## wcs61

A bunch of loud mouths as usual while I'm trying to work.:rocketwhore:


----------



## KMKjr

Dog barking.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

jingle bells by the Austrian death machine - a very brutal Christmas :rockn::aargh4: :rockn:
death metal and Christmas music....its the best way to **** off the in laws and being able to pass it off as Christmas music


----------



## KMKjr

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> jingle bells by the Austrian death machine - a very brutal Christmas :rockn::aargh4: :rockn:
> death metal and Christmas music....its the best way to **** off the in laws and being able to pass it off as Christmas music


Thats funny!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

now listening to Killswitch Engage (ferret licence)- irreversal.
yeah it was apparently sleeping on the couch funny!:nutkick: heheheh. My wife's sense of humor is apparently on vacation. I had it blasting through the house and yard outside. they had no place to hide.:haha: glad I ran all that speaker wire to outside and a bunch of rock speakers. it sounded good. glad theres more than a few other Canadians on here. im from north of you (Anticosti Island)


----------



## blue beast

Brantlet Gilbert- g.r.i.t.s., then kick it in the sticks


----------



## wmredneck

Lollipop- framing Hanley 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wcs61

The sound of air blowing through the A/C vent and nothing else for a change.


----------



## greenkitty7

this freakin door slamming in the office!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Espn radio



I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## LM83

Espn radio too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488

Chris brown feat lil wayne "look at me now"


----------



## greenkitty7

new Drake album...


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> new Drake album...


Where all the good tunes come from!!


----------



## greenkitty7

yea like Celine Dion... lol

nah Drake's new album is BA.


----------



## 650Brute

Squirrels,.... That sound like deer


----------



## KMKjr

650Brute said:


> Squirrels,.... That sound like deer


^^^lol^^^

And BIG deer too!!!


----------



## Mclovin

Eric Church-Put a drink in my hand


----------



## KMKjr

A throbbing noise on my head.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

the sound of my card swiping for brute parts lol I will be sooo effin glad to get this thing back running haven't been able to ride it for a year


----------



## Big D

Red Solo Cup - Toby Keith
That's my new favourite.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah its unfortunately a catchy song lol

I'm listening to Andy McKee


----------



## 650Brute

The today show


----------



## redneckrancher420

The sound of cars passing my shop... Its gonna be a slow day.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Espn radio. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

a guy i work with talk to the computer like he retarted


----------



## BlackBeast

Scooter Brown Band - Sparrows


----------



## KMKjr

Kids running around asking if Santa is here yet.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

My wife telling me to go make her breakfeast.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Remington721

Just some godsmack


----------



## hooliganhodgie

Chevelle


----------



## gatorboi

Marine Corp Band


----------



## backwoodsboy70

back in the day -brantley gilbert


----------



## KMKjr

Silence.......how sweet.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck

Kip moore- something bout a truck


----------

